# Just performed the pre-cat gutting procedure



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Ok so my gf's sister has an 05 Altima with 130k miles. She called me and said her SES was on and she wanted me to come look at it. It was the dreaded pre-cat code. It has also been cutting off and acting REALLY stupid. It would have to sit for an hour before it would clear itself up. So long story short I gutted the cat, installed the spark plug anti foulers (used the jaws of life at the local fire station to hold it still hehe), and reset the ECU. She hasn't had any more problems ever since and couldn't be happier with the results. The car is not any louder and really doesn't drive any different than before. So for you stock guys that want the stock look and possibly not fail inspection, this is your best bet. You should still be able to pass emissions with this I would think, not really sure. 

For you guys who are wary about doing the work, ITS EASY! I used a simple metric socket set. I thought it was going to make me fight and cuss, but actually I think the worst part was getting the alternator out to get to that one bolt. I think I let out a dammit but nothing too serious. You will also need about a 5lb hammer and something to bust the crap loose inside. 

Now I just have to perform the butterfly screw service. Ill be posting up with the experience of that as well.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Biscuit said:


> She hasn't had any more problems ever since and couldn't be happier with the results. The car is not any louder and really doesn't drive any different than before. So for you stock guys that want the stock look and possibly not fail inspection, this is your best bet. You should still be able to pass emissions with this I would think, not really sure.


Except that eventually you WILL get a code for "catalytic converter efficiency below threshold" or a similar code (there are a handfull of them) and you'll clear the code, and you'll get the code again, and you'll clear it, and you'll get the code again, wash/lather/rinse/repeat, and sooner or later, you won't pass emissions, and you'll be back where you started.


----------

